# Need AT&T DSL Modem/router suggestions



## DonInKansas (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm considering switching to AT&T DSL since their prices make a lot more sense than what I'm paying right now (I'll save $50 a month and have double the speeds.)  Trouble is, I've never shopped for a modem in my life and the ones they have on their site seem ridiculously overpriced.  Can anyone recommend something solid for a reasonable price?  I'll even consider a combo modem/wireless router to streamline things and take my WRT54G out of the loop.

NOTE: And to cut off the ZOMG DSL IS FAIL trolls, this is the best I can do speedwise where I live.


----------



## DOM (Jul 31, 2011)

i know they got there wireless modem/router there $75

but you know they have a GB limit per month right ?


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 31, 2011)

150GB/month is no problem for me.  I'm not a torrenter/hardcore Netflix guy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 31, 2011)

They give those away for free when you sign up for the service around me, or you pay $100 for the modem then they give you a $100 credit on your next bill to make up the cost.

Personally, I'd bitch at them until they gave me a free one.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you decide to go with ATT DSL they will likely provide you with a 2Wire modem w/ built in router/switch.

I recommend having a discrete router (not the 2Wire) and putting your 2Wire DSL modem into what is called "Bridge Mode".  Almost all ATT modems are PPPoE, so they store a user / password and send this to the ISP's CO to train up and become online.  When you put your 2Wire into Bridge, you will need to configure your discrete router to do the PPPoE dialing.  This is rather easy, just look at the documentation on your make & model of router, get in there and set up the PPPoE dialer in it.

Also, if the 2Wire modem they give you allows you -
-Turn off DHCP in it
-Turn off NAT
-Turn off the SPI Firewall
*Make your discrete router handle DHCP and be the only firewall.  I do not recommend being behind double NAT.

I know these 2Wire well because my parents have ATT and they have been through many.   All of them have a decent web interface to configure and allow you to even ramp up the transmit power on the wireless radio (there is a simple listbox with a choice between 1 and 10, noob friendly !).  

My parents 2Wire by default does DHCP, has NAT turned on, and has a firewall, just warning you to turn these features off if you have a discrete router.

/edit

Just noticed you have a WRT54G, that will be perfect for a 1.5 / 3 / 6 Mbps ADSL connection.  I highly recommend the 2Wire in Bridge Mode and and set the PPPoE dialer in your WRT54G.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 2, 2011)

Good info there.  My router is running DD-WRT if that changes anything.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 2, 2011)

DonInKansas said:


> Good info there.  My router is running DD-WRT if that changes anything.



Nope not a problem almost all router allow you to setup a PPPoE dialer in it.  Here is a screenshot of all you need to change in your router 

Just choose PPPoE in that listbox and it will refresh the page with a username and password textbox.


----------

